# Curly Koa Cigar Illusion



## MartinPens (Dec 1, 2015)

This Cigar Illusion is made from A++++ Curly Koa. This is the highest quality Koa I have worked with. It absolutely needed an OpusX band.  Enjoy


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 1, 2015)

That's hot!!


----------



## CREID (Dec 1, 2015)

How do you make the ash? Or is that a SECRET!

Curt


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 1, 2015)

It's made out of buckeye burl and the rest is just Dremel techique


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 1, 2015)

Awesome work.


----------



## magpens (Dec 1, 2015)

Very awesome !


----------



## Jack Parker (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice work, WOW!!


----------



## avbill (Dec 1, 2015)

Excellent Marty.


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pic. I haven't seen one of your cigar pens in a while. They are always amazing.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 1, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous. I've missed seeing you post some of these.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 1, 2015)

wonderful to see you posting again.


----------



## Sappheiros (Dec 2, 2015)

That is one amazing pen!  I'm reminded every day how new I am at this.  I've got a ways to go!


----------



## evan bahr (Dec 2, 2015)

Another great pen Martin... Evan


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you all very much. It has been a challenge getting into the woodshop since I moved and got a new job. I still enjoy making the Cigar Illusion pens. I'm working on a new style of ash that looks even closer to the real thing.
I have searched my notes and messages to try to find out where I got the OpusX bands from and cannot find it. I know it was someone in the IAP. Thank you to that person! iI hope I can find out who it was.
If  anyone has nice cigar bands, let me know. We can work out something for fair trade or purchase.
Thanks again. it's nice to post on occasssion.


----------



## jeff (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this with us, Martin. A nice addition to the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## avbill (Dec 11, 2015)

Marty  do you need a Cuban Cigar label ?


----------



## dudstuen (Dec 11, 2015)

WOW !


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 11, 2015)

MartinPens said:


> Thank you all very much. It has been a challenge getting into the woodshop since I moved and got a new job. I still enjoy making the Cigar Illusion pens. I'm working on a new style of ash that looks even closer to the real thing.
> I have searched my notes and messages to try to find out where I got the OpusX bands from and cannot find it. I know it was someone in the IAP. Thank you to that person! iI hope I can find out who it was.
> If  anyone has nice cigar bands, let me know. We can work out something for fair trade or purchase.
> Thanks again. it's nice to post on occasssion.


Don Vann used to sell some cigar labels.

I think his username is vanngo - that's not quite right, but might jar your memory


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Absolutely love these pens!  I still have the one you made for me out of HRB.  Truly amazing work and one of the finest pens to own.


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you Tim! I appreciate the compliment. I put a lot into each one i make.

Thanks for the comments everyone and it's cool to be on the front page. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 12, 2015)

Jeff,

Check the credits below the front page photo. A correction is needed. PM sent


----------



## plano_harry (Dec 16, 2015)

Martin that is beautiful work.  Like that Harvest hardware.  Did you CA the label?


----------



## MartinPens (Dec 18, 2015)

Harry,

I prefer not to CA the bands. I like the texture of them. 
Thanks!


----------

